# The Best College Basketball talent in the country Team by Team



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

((((((Reprint form my post at Amateur Basketball board)))))
This is my view of the best college basketball talent team by team. They are the players I think have the best shot in being drafting in 2003 to 2005. Obviously I did not put high school juniors on the list but I did put high school seniors from last year.


St. Joseph
(Jameer Nelson)-Not great size but has a good handle and could be a good PG prospect if he shows he can lead his team alone this year.

Xavier
(David West)-Another small PF, not great height but has awesome hands and is a very smart basketball player, really uses his feet.
(Romain Sato)-Kind of raw but is a great 2 guard prospect, not that heavy but he is very strong for his size, probably late first round pick.

Clemson
(Chris Hobbs)-A little small at 6-7 but has a nice 250 frame and is very athletic, just needs to work on his all around game.

Duke
(Casey Sanders)-With a real lack in shot blockers Casey will get picked and the best thing about him is that he has a up side to him, has not played that well yet.
(Chris Duhon)-Probably the premiere PG in 2003 draft, awesome defender and now can show that he is right up there with Jay.
(Daniel Ewing)-I don’t like him as much as everyone else, he is a PG/SG, two short to play SG to so he will have to play PG, but does have those skills but can shoot.
(Dahntay Jones)-Ok athlete can get to the hoop, but not a great one.
(Sheldon Williams)-Very skilled big man and if he has a good FROSH year he could leave and be a top 25 pick in the draft.
(Shavlik Randolph)-Less polished than Sheldon, might not be as versatile needs work put is a good solid PF prospect.
(JJ Redick)-Better than Ewing because he is taller, that is it, plus has a better 2 guard frame.
(Michael Thompson)-Another big man on Duke, probably the most powerful one, but I ask why did he come here? Plus next year they are getting Humphries another 6-9 player,
ever heard of PT?

FSU
(Nigel Dixon)-Very, very big man, once weighed 350 lb., but the good part is he is surprisingly athletic and can move pretty well.

Georgia Tech
(Isma’il Muhammad)-Great athlete, very powerful player and can attack the rim with force, probably will leave if he has a good year.
(Ed Nelson)-Not a great talent but he is a scraper and really fights for loose balls, could make it if he keeps up that work ethic.
(Chris Bosh)-Big time PF prospect, just need to grow into his body.

Maryland 
(Steve Blake)-Good creator and needs to show he can play without Dixon, Baxter, Wilcox etc., if not he could have trouble getting drafted, but does have good size and length though.
(Tahj Holden)-Would really need to work his butt off but has good size and touch, but would have to average 15-20 points a game this year.

NC State
(Scooter Sherrill)-Little quick, fast guard that can attack the hoop, will need to show consistent play though the next 2 year. 
(Julius Hodge)-Very good prospect, fast, quick, long and can shoot, just please gain some weight, anything like 10-15 lbs, he is skinny as a rail!
(Josh Powell)-Ok size but would need a lot of work, but does have the frame of a PF.

UNC
(Jackie Manuel)-Not great offensively but every team needs a good defender and he is one, very quick and active just get a jump shot and handle, he will be set.
(Jawad Williams)-Great talent, 6-9 player that can really handle the ball, has a attitude and is very cocky in a good way. All he needs to do is get a better jumper, probably has the best handle for a big guy since Rod Grizzard.
(Raymond Felton)-In my opinion the best PG in college basketball, has not played a game yet but is easily the most talented, good size and can do everything from pass to
rebound.
(Rashard McCants)-Another great athlete, might be a bit short but if he is a leader like he was in high school NBA teams will really want him.
(Sean May)-Once again, a short PF, not that athletic will probably need to stay the most of any UNC FROSH this year, but does have good hands and a wide body.

Wake Forest
(Josh Howard)-Very athletic 2 guard, is skinny but can defend and run the court, just needs to stay injury free.

Virginia
(Majestic Mapp)-Injured for 2 years in a row, but he is a good prospect because of his size at PG, all he needs is one good year on Virginia to get drafted.
(Elton Brown)-Small PF but has a good upside, but will probably need to stay at school for 2-3 years.

Colorado
(David Harrison)-Might be the premiere college center not named Marcus, great size at 7-0 240, is athletic and has a good jump shot to.

Kansas
(Nick Collison)-I think he is one of the best 4’s in the college game, great at attacking the basket and can get up and down the court, has a ton of moves in the post and has great feet, very solid player.
(Keith Langford)-Athletic young 2 guard had a great FROSH year just needs to keep it up.
(Kirk Hinrich)-Another good PG with size, he is a tough competitor and fights for loose balls, has a good jump shot to.
(Aaron Miles)-The leader of the team, can really run the club, he a sick feel for a FROSH, almost lead his team to the title, but one more year like that and he could be gone.
(Wayne Simien)-Very tough young man, and at his size as a FROSH just think of what he will be like if he keeps growing! Good hands and is very solid down low.

Missouri
(Arthur Johnson)-Very wide body and is pretty athletic for his size, can run and is a good rebounder, but needs a big time season this year.
(Rickey Paulding)-Will be a lottery pick next year, the premiere 2 guard in the country, real BIG time athlete and will be making a lot of money some day.
(Travon Bryant)-Has shown why he was a McDonalds All American, very good PF with size at 6-9 245, all he needs is a 15 foot jumper.

Iowa State
(Jake Sullivan)-Solid shooter, ok PG, might make his way onto a team if he keeps up his same level of play.

OU
(Ebi Ere)-Good deep ball shooter, needs to work on his handle but has a good upside!
(Quannas White)-Super defender and is a very tough competitor, not a blue chip but he could find his way on a team that needs a leader at the PG.
(Hollis Price)-Is a little short but has long arms, needs to get stronger but does have a feel for hitting clutch shots, not a bad passer either.
(Jabahri Brown)-Athletic freak, great shot blocker if he works on his all around game a little more he will be a late first round pick, there are not to many athletic shot blockers like that around.

Texas
(James Thomas)-Probably won’t get drafted but shows me something when he guards centers that a way bigger than him every night, tough player and could make it as a garbage type guy in the NBA if he is lucky.
(TJ Ford)-Premiere PG, quick a lightning and has a super feel for the game, just needs to get some weight and put a little muscle on his arms, that is it.
(Brad Buckman)-Solid big man will need some years at Texas to get him better though.

Texas A&M
(Benard King)-Has the size for a 2 guard, but will need to show he is the man on a team that needs him.

Texas Tech
(Andre Emmett)-Very good low post player, not really quick but he is fast enough, just needs to work on his outside shot so he can play the 2.
(Kasib Powell)-Good slasher and might make a team as a backup SF, doesn’t have a good handle and needs to work on his rang.

BC
(Troy Bell)-Clutch performer down the stretch, might not be fast enough be he is a fighter and has improved every year in college, he will be picked in the first round there is just something about him.
(Ryan Sidney)-Awesome athlete but NBA wise is way to under sized, not a good shooter but could make a team looking for athletisisum.

UCONN
(Tony Robertson)-Very good open shooter and is a smart basketball player, just needs to work on his PG abilities more.
(Emeka Okafor)-Talent wise he is right up there, the premiere PF in the college game, his shot blocking will make him a sure lottery pick in the draft, just needs a little more of a offensive game.
(Ben Gordon)-Good PG prospect will probably need more time to develop but is a ok PG, very good for his age.

Georgetown
(Mike Sweentney)-Another undersized 4, but Mike is pretty strong and has long arms, just needs to work on defense that is it because his offensive game is fine.
(Wesley Wilson)-Not a great talent but a big man is a big man, can run the court and block shots just needs some work.

Miami
(Daruis Rice)-No way is his Daruis Miles, is a good athlete but better show he can lead Miami and be a top performer in college basketball soon because his stock is dropping, but will be a first round pick because of his skills at 6-9.

ND
(Chris Thomas)-Very smart clever basketball player, good quicks and is a great leader, just needs to work on his overall game, he does everything good but nothing great, he is though a very good shooter and doesn’t turn it over much.
(Matt Carroll)-Great shooter the question is, is he athletic enough to play the 2 or 3?

Pitt
(Brandin Knight)-A better PG than his brother NBA wise, is bigger and has better passing ability, just needs a better offensive game, something his bro was good at in college.
(Ontario Lett)-Horrible height at 6-6 but his huge size at 280+ could make it interesting to NBA teams if he can defend big men.

Seton Hall
(Andre Barrett)-In my opinion is the best small player I have ever seen, granted I never saw Boges in college but Barrett is a very tough play, he fights and he can shoot from outside, might be a good change of pace guy latter on, but he needs to take care of the ball.
(John Allen)-Good size for a 2 at 6-5, if he grows from his FROSH year he will be a very good 2 guard prospect.

St. Johns
(Marcus Hatten)-Very good scoring PG, would be great if he was 3-4 inches taller though, might get drafted because of his scoring touch though, pretty athletic to.

NOVA
(Gary Buchanan)-Very good shooter from deep, not good height for a 2 but could find his
way on a team.
(Curtis Sumpter)-Awesome athlete very powerful, very good slasher, if he works on his all around game he could be a top 20 prospect in 2004 or 2005.
(Jason Fraser)-Just needs to keep working hard had being a all around play just like he was in high school, if he has a good FROSH year he could be a top 15 pick easy.
(Allen Ray)-Tough little guard, will need about 2-3 years a Villinova but has a good game.

Syracuse
(Hakim Warrick)-Good length and size, can get up and down and finish, if he works on his outside shot he will be drafted.
(Craig Forth)-Had a good FROSH year, good size at 7-0 255, if he builds on that frame he could make a team if he keeps playing good defense
(Carmelo Anthony)-The best incoming FROSH in the country, the Syracuse fans should really honor his presence because he could have easily went pro, very good shooter and has a good handle, will only be around one year.

West Virginia
(Jonathan Hargett)-Did not play that good last year as a FROSH, but he has the skill just needs to show it on a bad team.

Arizona
(Jason Gardner)-Clutch player, good at shooting the 3, just needs to work on his handle and penetration, very tough strong competitor.
(Will Bynum)-Big PG, will probably be his team to lead when Gardner graduates, Will is a big guard and I like his scoring flare, can put points up in a hurry.
(Luke Walton)-Good at everything, super passer, I just wonder how is he could to play against the athletic 3’s in the NBA? Another play I wish was 2-3 inches taller.
(Salim Stoudamire)-Good young gunner, awesome rang, just needs to work on his defense.
(Rick Anderson)-Good shooter and will play the 3 in the NBA, late 2nd round pick maybe but teams will want his shooting ability.
(Channing Frye)-Great PF prospect, good shot blocker, just get bigger and he will be a 1st round pick.
(Dennis Latimore)-A little raw still, needs some playing time but does have some talent.

Oregon
(Luke Ridnour)-Probably the second best PG, very creative and can hit the big shot and wants to take the big shot, will need to have a good year though without the seniors.
(Luke Jackson)-Very good prospect at the 3, he has size and can dribble and shoot the basketball, but like Ridnour will need to show he can perform the way he did last year again.

CAL
(Amit Tamir)-Good PF, nice size at 6-10 260, has a real good touch and a wide body, if he gets more aggressive on defense and rebounding he might be a late 1st round pick.
(Joe Shipp)-Needs to work on his shot, but has the athletisisum to be a 2 guard.

UCLA
(Dijon Thompson)-Quick guard, but needs to work on his shot, a lesser version of Hodge athletically.
(Andre Patterson)-Good size, but must get bigger so he can play more in the post, but is a good athlete.
(Cedric Bozeman)-Awesome PG prospect, great size at 6-6, has a super handle, if he gets his jumper down he will be a lottery pick next year.
(Jason Kapono)-Good shooter, not a good enough athlete but will find a team because he can shoot, but would not hurt if he makes a few clutch shots this year.
(Ray Young)-Redshirted last year, is a good athlete leg wise, if he gets better at dribbling and shooting he could have a shot, I think this year could be his breakout year though.
(TJ Cummings)-Good big man, nice skills, just needs to get more weight on.

USC
(Jerry Dupree)-Awesome athlete, can get up and down, looks just like Chris Porter and plays like him to but I don’t know if that is a good thing.
(Desmon Farmer)-Good defender as a 2 guard, pretty athletic just needs a better jump shot.
(Eric Craven)-Quick young guard that is very good at defense, sky is the limit just needs to work on being a PG.
(Derrick Craven)-Same thing as his brother.

Stanford
(Josh Childress)-Good size for a guard, just needs to show the promise he did in High school
(Justin Davis)-Good size and is very athletic, just needs to show it on the court.

Illinois
(Brain Cook)-Good shooter, must get stronger and become a leader this year though.
(Nick Smith)-Great center prospect, he is 7-2 and has a really nice touch around the basket, just needs to keep improving.
(Luther Head)-Good athletic guard, but has to play PG if he want his dream of the NBA to stay alive.

Iowa
(Pierre Pierce)-Another good tall PG prospect, he is very quick and has a good jump shot, just show it consitently in a season and he will be drafted.
(Brody Boyd)-Good gunner from deep, he is like Kerr in the fact that he can just shoot from deep.
(Glen Worley)-Ok big man, has a ok handle and if he get a jump shot he might be able to get picked up.

Michigan
(Dommanic Ingerson)-Super form deep, if he becomes a better true PG in the next few year he could be drafted, can hit the big shot to.
(Bernard Robinson)-Great athlete, I would say he was the 3 best 2 guard in the country but I think he got suspended and that will not help, needs to work on his handle and jump shot during that time, but is a very good lefty.
(LaVell Blanchard)-Will find a team in the NBA, can rebound and is very intense, just a shame such a competitor was on such a bad Michigan team unless they could turn it around.

MSU
(Allan Anderson)-Will be one of the best 2/3 prospects in college, can really get up and attack the rim, good defender just work on his jump shot.
(Kelvin Torbert)-Seems to fly at times, but is not laterally quick, must work on that and getting his shot off, but is a good enough athlete to be a pro 2 guard.
(Chris Hill)-Clutch PG and is very advanced for a FROSH PG, just needs to keep improving.
(Paul Davis)-If he has a good year he will be gone, but if he stays he could be one of the top big man in the 2004 draft, I would say stay two years.

Minnesota
(Rick Rickert)-I think he will be better than VanHorn, he already has a better post game, if he works on his defense and ball handling he could be a lottery pick easy, and it would be even better if he put on some weight and could be a PF, but either way great talent, has all the moves you could think of down low.
(Maruice Hargrow)-Good guard that can get up and down, it is a long shot but if he works on his jump shot and dribbling he could make it.
(Jerry Holman)-Athletic freak, very long arms and can guard PG’s, the only problem is his post defense, if he works on that a NBA team will draft him, good shot blocker to!

OSU
(Brent Darby)-A lot like Steve Logan, clutch performer that is very tough, if he has the type of year Logan had he might have a chance,
(Terence Dials)-Good solid big man with a good upside if he works at it.

Purdue
(Willie Dean)-Quick scoring guard, but might be to skinny to play in the NBA, but when he is on he can put up some points.
(Darmeteris Kilgore)-A better scorer than Dean, and has the size for a two at 6-5, good late 2nd round talent.
(John Allison)-Tough strong player that can block shots, just needs to stay away from injuries.

Wisconsin
(Devin Harris)-Has great confidence but will need to constantly put up good numbers for 2-3 years, is a clutch player though.

Alabama
(Maurice Williams)-Nice PG prospect, ok size just needs a better offensive game.
(Erwin Dudley)-Once again small PF, he does play tough and has a good feel for the game, might be able to work his way on to a team.
(Antione Pettaway)-Super defender, really quick and great on the ball, could be a find for a team needing that kind of defender, but needs to get bigger.
(Kenny Walker)-Ok PF prospect, has the size just needs to work on everything else.

Florida
(James White)-Will be drafted just on his athletisisum he is that good, if he can play the 3 he will be the premiere player at that spot, it is sick though his athletic ability.
(Brett Nelson)-Another creative PG, good size at 6-3, just needs to have a way better year than last year, needs to show he can penetrate!
(Justin Hamilton)-Good defender might be a sleeper PG pick after the draft.
(Matt Bonner)-Very good shooter, and just because of that he will be picked, good solid
PF.
(David Lee)-Just like White, very athletic and if they do anything good this year they will be gone, but I see Lee staying another year though.

Georgia
(Jarvis Haynes)-The 2nd best 2 guard in college, but not by much, awesome size and jump shot, has really good touch form everywhere on the court, possible lottery pick.

Kentuky
(Cliff Hawkins)-Good defender just needs to show his head is on strait.
(Keith Bogans)-This is his last chance and he better use it, needs to get a handle and jump shot badly.
(Jason Parker)-Remember him, 6-8 250 PF, was injured last year, very strong play and can rebound down low, will get drafted if he does show like the injury hurt him athletically.
(Marquis Estill)-Good big man, can shoot and is pretty good at defense.

LSU
(Ronald Dupree)-Very exciting player, great athlete, needs to get a jump shot and he is set, perfect 2 guard body, right up there with Paulding athletically.

Mississippi State
(Derrick Zimmerman)-Good leader and defender, but does need a better offensive game.
(Mario Austin)-Another great PF prospect, good size at 6-9 260 and it looks like he is built like a house, very strong just needs better foot work down low.

Tennessee
(Ron Slay)-Long shot here, but he does have some game and is competitive but he needs to really work his butt off at rebounding and defending.

Cincinnati
(Lenoard Stokes)-Just needs to keep up his play form last year, good scorer and can defend.
(Donald Little)-All right 4/5 prospect, can block shots and run, but will need something like a Kenyon Martin senior year to get drafted.
(Jason Maxiel)-Small PF again but he is very athletic and is hard to stop in the post, just needs to play well when he is they guy next year.

DePaul
(Andre Brown)-Another very good PF prospect, very athletic and is a great slasher, tough rebounder and will not back down, he will be a top 20 pick in the draft.
(Imari Sawyer)-Solid PG prospect just needs to show it on the court this year.

Louville
(Reece Gaines)-Is the premiere PG/SG in college, could play both spots, very good handle just needs to be more consistent on his jump shot, great at creating and is very athletic, could be a high lottery pick if he shows he can play PG at 6-6.
(Marvin Stone)-Solid big man that can block shots, but needs to be most active than what he was on Kentucky.
(Ellis Myles)-Big project but teams might like his garbage mentality, very good rebounder for his size.

Memphis
(Antonio Burks)-I would say he is a top 5 PG prospect, very quick and fast, just needs a better jump shot that is it, very good at creating form the PG.
(Chris Massie)-Tough big man, just needs to put his talent on the floor, he has the size and build of a PF, just needs to rebound better.
(Earl Barron)-Tweener, but does have a good jump shot, he will find a team though.

Marquett
(Dwyane Wade)-Is the premiere 3 naturally, I just wish he was 6-7 and not 6-4, that might be his only problem, but if he play the 2 he needs to get a better jump shot, but is a good kid and has a great up side.

UNC Wilmington
(Brett Blizzard)-Good scorer could be a project pick in the late round, has good size at and length for a 2 guard

VMI
(Jason Conley)-Any FROSH that can score 29 is good, no matter where he plays, if he can keep it up that will be enough to make a team take a chance on him.

Western Kentucky
(Chris Marcus)-The best big man in college, awesome size at 285, good upside, just needs to prove that his injury will not effect his play, if he does he could be a top 5 pick, but that is if he is 100% healthy.
(David Boyden)-Good size at 6-8 230, it is a long shot but might have a chance if he improves this year.

Wyoming
(Uche Nsonwu-Amadi)-Great prospect player, perfect size at 6-10 260, has not played a ton of basketball so he does have a good up side.
(Marcus Bailey)-Good scoring 2 guard, just needs to show constancy.

JUCO
(Sani Ibraham)-Any big man with his skills will probably get drafted, if he improves inJUCO he will either make a college team or just go strait to the pros.
(Antonio Lawerence)-The best athlete in the upcoming college FROSH class, eventhough he is going to a JUCO college, he is awesome though athletically, just needs toget a better handle and jump shot, great at getting to the rim.

Thanks for reading it, any thoughts





And all I ask is that you don't plagiarize my work.....


__________________
:yes:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

sh!t i aint readin alla that


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

wow great job....ya there is so much talent in the ncaa this year. i think we will see some great basketball....i am very anxious to see how gonzaga and unc do this year.....especially unc after a disappointing season last year


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Sh!t I aint readin alla that!


:laugh:!!!!!!!


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Wow, great job -- I agree with all the ones I read! lol -- Excellent post. But the one thing i disagree with are all the Duke players, i don't think many of the players they have left are very good. They could end up being like NC was this year.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

go UCLA!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I will add a team= Rutgers:

1. Jerome Coleman. Sg with unlimited range from deep and also is a scorer not just an outside shooter. will average close to 25 ppg this season IMO.
2. Herve Lamizana 6-10 SF type who can shoot the 3 rebound and a great shot blocker all he needs to do is get stronger. 
both are possible 1st round picks.
Keep an eye on Rutgers next year even tho thaT sounds funny:laugh:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

To STING:

I probably hate Duke as much or more that you do. But I have to get it to them they have some very good solid big men prospects, and JJ and Ewing probably should not be on there, I just had to address some things about them. But I do think Sanders is a pretty good shot blocker, but would do way better on a team where he could get PT. Why in the **** did all of those PF's sign with Duke? Can anyone tell me?


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *OZZY *
> To STING:
> 
> I probably hate Duke as much or more that you do. But I have to get it to them they have some very good solid big men prospects, and JJ and Ewing probably should not be on there, I just had to address some things about them. But I do think Sanders is a pretty good shot blocker, but would do way better on a team where he could get PT. Why in the **** did all of those PF's sign with Duke? Can anyone tell me?


lol, yeah i always wondered that. Sanders is a very good shot blocker but i'm still not really sure about his offensive game, it needs alot of work. He is a great defender though.


----------



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

*good post*

On Arizona's players good job but Bynum is not a big guard height wise he is a very big husky guard but very quick and very athletic i sure hope he takes over after gardner and salime stadamire the thing he has to work onis not defense he was Arizonas best defender but good job.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn! That's a lot. I only read a few. Good analysis.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

great job there are a few players i dont think are that great, but in the future, add to duke (Kris Humphries)- tough 6"9" small foward, coach K told him he would play a similar role to dunleavy, humphries is a minnesota man. Also arizona(hassan adams) a 6"6" 6"4" SG, an LA man who likes the clipps and know the clipps, to become the next vince carter.

in the NBA look at travarus bennett, a solid defender(2002 co-defensive big ten player of the year) is a SG with a nice shot, look for him on the miami heat or the twolves. 
I also think a future great is Rick Rickert of the U of Minnesota gophers, definetly a lottery pick if he stays in school.


----------



## Netsfan30 (Jun 16, 2002)

man u forgot Rutgers, they r better then west virginia and seton hall, probably as good as syracuse, nova, and st. johns


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

What about hassen adams in arizona.

were is gonzaga bulldoggs i am from spokane they are going to do very well.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i already said hassan adams


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

my bad:yes:


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Michigan Wolverines*

Bernard Robinson Jr. has not been suspended. According to many observers, he's poised to have a breakout season this year. Robinson Jr. has good size and athletic ability, plays defense and shoots free throws well. However, he can't create like a Jamal Crawford. 

LaVell Blanchard is a tweener. He doesn't have the size and ruggedness to play power forward, but can't defend small forwards. Still, he could find a role on an NBA bench.

Daniel Horton will be a true freshman, but he's probably the best NBA prospect on the team. He has fantastic point guard size at 6'3'', can pass, penetrate, create, and defend. I think he'll make a major impact on the Wolverine team from Day One.


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

Good post but their is a couple of corrections.

Nigel "Big Jelly" Dixon of Florida State is transfering to a smaller school. I can't remember the school, though.

West Virgina Point Guard Jonathan Hargett was dismissed this offseason. He has serious eligibility concerns due to him taking money from agents. The 5'11" point has incredible athleticism and was the number one point in the 2001 class my most anaylsts. 

Cincinnati forward/center Donald Little was dismissed from the team. He apparrently tied his roomate up and burnt and stabbed him repeatly. Cincy does have a top 5 JUCO coming in, in 6'4" SG Tony Bobbit. He is a pure shooter who was hyped like Antwain Barbour, Kei Madison or Jerome Harper but ranked higher than them in some rankings.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

GO HURRICANES!


----------

